# three babies



## Boxermom4 (Sep 18, 2006)

These are my three babies, Houston, Maya and Roxie, we lost Roxie two weeks ago to cancer. They are the loves ofour lives.


----------



## Boxermom4 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Agggghhhh*

I guess I didn't do that right I'm lucky I can read my e-mail........what was I thinkin


----------



## davegaston (Oct 21, 2006)

Those cute faces have to keep you smiling. How could you ever get mad at them?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Oooooh I love Boxers


----------



## jasonc84 (Oct 24, 2006)

i love boxers so much, hopefully i'll have one in the future! Those are some pretty boxers too, sorry for your loss.


----------



## KAroberts (Sep 22, 2010)

We know how you feel. Losing a pup is a tough situation. I see it's been a few years but thought I'd leave a comment anyway. I lost my first dog last year (she was pretty old) so I know what you went through.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely Boxers. I'm sorry for your loss. We lost one of our Boxers to Cancer as well.


----------

